# Changed my R32 order.......



## Block (May 6, 2002)

went through to my dealers first thing this morning to change my r32 order from a bog standard one to full leather and cruise control.
both cars were ordered by the dealer ages ago and both were spare when i enquired , i intially put my name on the standard one because of the large price difference, but the more ive thought about it the more i thought if i dont get the leather i wont be happy, i also thought when it comes to selling in the future the ones with leather are going to be the ones everybody wants, so i thought sod it and changed my order before someone else snapped it up ;D.

fancy having a choice of r32's. must be a first


----------



## darrenbailey (Sep 6, 2003)

hi looking to sell my TT roadster 225bhp reg TT03KAB for an R32 is this the best place to advertise
Thanks

Dal


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

not sure mate i just gave mine to the dealer as part ex to save myself the hassel ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Block did you de-mod it first ?

Still love my TT but I must admit I would very much like an R32, modded to the hilt of course ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Block did you de-mod it first ?
> 
> Still love my TT but I must admit I would very much like an R32, modded to the hilt of course Â ;D


 aye i removed all the mods except the mtm chip which would have been to much of an awkward job. get one bought man you know it makes sense


----------

